# Conty signs with Riis, and Saxo Bank stays on



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/08/news/riis-signs-contador_132572

Smart move for both parties. 



> Riis announced Tuesday that the three-time Tour de France champion will join him in a two-year contract.
> 
> “Alberto (Contador) is a world class rider and it’s with great pride that I can welcome him onboard the team for the next two years,” Riis said in a statement. “With three Tour de France victories on his resume and a position as number one on the world rankings, he is sure to stay at the very top for several years to come.”
> 
> Riis also announced that current sponsor, Saxo Bank, has decided to continue and the new squad will be called Saxo Bank-Sungard. Both contracts are through the 2011 season.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

From cyclingnews:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-to-ride-with-riis-in-2011



> Riis has secured Contador as team leader but now must rebuild his team for 2011. Andy and Frank Schleck have already confirmed they are moving on and look set to create their own team in Luxembourg with Riis’ former directeur sportif Kim Andersen and former press officer Brian Nygaard managing the team. A number of staff and experienced riders are also expected to jump ship and work with the Schlecks, including Jens Voigt, Stuart O’Grady. New signings could include Germany’s Linus Gerdemann, Fabian Wegmann Domenik Klemme.
> 
> Fabian Cancellara is expected to stay with Riis’ team in 2011 because he has a year remaining on his contract. Emerging talent Richie Porte is also expected to stay with the team as a second team leader for stage races.
> 
> However Riis refused to confirm any other names for the 2011 line-up or say if any of Contador’s current teammates from Astana will move to Saxo Bank-SunGard with him in 201


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

will be interesting to see how strong Saxo will be after the big guns leave for the Shlecks team - that said, we could be looking at many years of continuous Conty grand tour wins - we'll all be saying "Lance who?"


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cancellara speaks about 4 languages I think, is Spanish one of them? Will he stay? Seems like he would since he could be the classics guy and AC the stage guy. A good combo I would think but personalities might affect that.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxo seems gutted. conti has shown he can wil a grand tour without team support, but that team the schlecks are creating looks pretty strong.

(btw, wouldnt it be awesome if the had a telecommunications/media sponsor and painted their bikes to read "Radio Schleck."


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Smart move for Alberto. I bet he will become even more dominant under Bjarne's tutelage. 

The Schleck boys... all I can say is "learn the lesson of Team Sky..."


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Smart move for Alberto. I bet he will become even more dominant under Bjarne's tutelage.
> 
> The Schleck boys... all I can say is "learn the lesson of Team Sky..."


...and Team Radio Shack.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Riis should try to steal some of the Radio Shack guys who are now on a mostly irrelevant team now that Lance is gone. Brajkovič, Paulinho, and Popovych would be nice to have.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Riis should try to steal some of the Radio Shack guys who are now on a mostly irrelevant team now that Lance is gone. Brajkovič, Paulinho, and Popovych would be nice to have.


And Gregory Rast - that guy's a beast


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*It ain't over til it's over! Silly Season rolls on...*



mohair_chair said:


> Riis should try to steal some of the Radio Shack guys who are now on a mostly irrelevant team now that Lance is gone. Brajkovič, Paulinho, and Popovych would be nice to have.


A few from Astana would be good too.

I think to say the team has been "gutted" is a bit strong - they are losing the Bros. Schleck - and that is a big loss, but have replaced them with Alberto Conador, which is one step up on the podium. They retain Sparticus for another year atleast but seem set to lose Jens Voigt to Team Schleck - that would be a loss, but overall I think team Saxo Bank - Sungard is looking pretty good. Before claiming the team is gutted, I suggest we wait and see what other surprizes will come out of Silly Season.

I think it's hilarious that we have all, myself included, been throwing around names of new sponsors and Riis' old sponsors just re-upped!  While I'm glad the future is secured for a bit, this just means we all end up back in the speculation box next year! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

LostViking said:


> ...
> 
> I think it's hilarious that we have all, myself included, been throwing around names of new sponsors and Riis' old sponsors just re-upped!  While I'm glad the future is secured for a bit, this just means we all end up back in the speculation box next year! :smilewinkgrin:


I'm thinking this had something to do with Contador signing on. I'm thinking Riis had to have the deal in hand with Contador and Specialized (Alberto and Andy playing nice?) before Saxo Bank and Sungard signed on for sure.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

empty_set said:


> ...and Team Radio Shack.


Stage win and podium spot for a first year team, not _too_ bad. Certainly better than Sky. Or Footon. 

Plus loads of young talent too from the Trek-Livestrong U23 team. 

I think the implication is that the Spanish riders on Astana are jumping to Saxo as well.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The problem for a GC contender moving to Astana is the Vino issue.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Stage win and podium spot for a first year team, not _too_ bad. Certainly better than Sky. Or Footon.
> 
> Plus loads of young talent too from the Trek-Livestrong U23 team.
> 
> I think the implication is that the Spanish riders on Astana are jumping to Saxo as well.


True. I was mostly referring to what was expected of TRS, especially considering the firepower brought out. Sky was definitely over-hyped but Footon had only one previous TdF rider, no?

As for Astana being raided, I think Contador will only bring a maybe 1 or 2 riders with him; Novarro and ?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Coolhand said:
 

> The problem for a GC contender moving to Astana is the Vino issue.


Is that how they won't be invited to the Tour because of Vino? Or how Vino will take over leadership of the team?

Those two factors really submarined Contador's chances this year.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> The problem for a GC contender moving to Astana is the Vino issue.


 I thought he behaved very well this year (@ the TdF).


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

We'll... I can't wait to see this showdown next year between the Schleck's and Contador now with Riis... I'm glad to see Jens is going with the Schleck's!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

And Riis wants AC to go for the Triple Crown! I love it... what big steel balls both of those guys have.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-sets-grand-slam-goal-for-new-signing-contador


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> And Riis wants AC to go for the Triple Crown! I love it... what big steel balls both of those guys have.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-sets-grand-slam-goal-for-new-signing-contador


Grande cojones.

Big steel ones.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Jakob Fuglsang is also moving to the Schleck Team...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A great move. I'd be willing to bet Conty's supporting cast from Astana will move over to Saxo too. He seems to be loyal to those who help him.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

empty_set said:


> True. I was mostly referring to what was expected of TRS, especially considering the firepower brought out. Sky was definitely over-hyped but Footon had only one previous TdF rider, no?
> 
> As for Astana being raided, I think Contador will only bring a maybe 1 or 2 riders with him; Novarro and ?


Sky was still a first year program, and I liked what I saw out of Bossen-Hagen. I think Garmin was over-hyped and under delivered- yet again. 

Conty doesn't need to bring too many riders if he gets Navarro. Saxo is traditionally quite stacked with talent, and with at least two-three ProTour teams folding there will be talent available to build around a GC guy.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> Is that how they won't be invited to the Tour because of Vino? Or how Vino will take over leadership of the team?
> 
> Those two factors really submarined Contador's chances this year.


No, you missed the point entirely.

I think Vino still views himself as a GC man/protected rider. He certainly rode that way this year. With Conty gone, Vino won't even pretend anymore. 

In a related manner, as far as Astana's Tour invite- if Conty wasn't on the squad this year and Vino was their GC man, does ASO invite them. _Of course not_.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Cough, gee that's exactly what I said in the linked thread BTW:



> Without Conty on the team, a Vino lead Astana isn't getting into a single ASO run race next year.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

AJL said:


> I thought he behaved very well this year (@ the TdF).


Other that riding for himself and bar slam antics? Conty jumped out of there post-TdF pretty darn fast.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

We all love Jens. But he is well past his prime and not really that much of a loss to Saxo. His tour performance was good this year yet no where what it has been in the past. Another year older and it will be even less.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Cough, gee that's exactly what I said in the linked thread BTW:


I didn't read down that far, my bad.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*This is true, but...*



jd3 said:


> We all love Jens. But he is well past his prime and not really that much of a loss to Saxo. His tour performance was good this year yet no where what it has been in the past. Another year older and it will be even less.


However, Jens brings intangables that go beyond his race results.

Loyalty, toughness and a never-say-die attitude that I am sure inspires those around him to complain less and suffer more for the team. Jens rides tough and is still one of the best out there - but Father Time will have his way eventually (unless Jens gives him a beat down!)

Besides the Schlecks themselves - Jens will be the biggest loss to Saxo and a source of strength (and great quotes) for Team Schleck. I'm a Saxo fan, but I'll be a Jens fan no matter who he rides for!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Other that riding for himself and bar slam antics? Conty jumped out of there post-TdF pretty darn fast.


At times, he supported Conti (maybe he had nothing better to do). The bar slam stuff, well that situation reminded me of LA beating out Klodi when Landis wasn't able to do it (except that Vino was more emotional about it).

I guess what I mean by 'well behaved' is that Vino didn't try to contest the GC.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

jd3 said:


> We all love Jens. But he is well past his prime and not really that much of a loss to Saxo. His tour performance was good this year yet no where what it has been in the past. Another year older and it will be even less.


Yes, it's sad to see. Kinda of like when Eki lost his kick in his last year.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

jd3 said:


> We all love Jens. But he is well past his prime and not really that much of a loss to Saxo. His tour performance was good this year yet no where what it has been in the past. Another year older and it will be even less.


Careful man, he knows where you live!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> I didn't read down that far, my bad.


No worries.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

AJL said:


> At times, he supported Conti (maybe he had nothing better to do). The bar slam stuff, well that situation reminded me of LA beating out Klodi when Landis wasn't able to do it (except that Vino was more emotional about it).
> 
> I guess what I mean by 'well behaved' is that Vino didn't try to contest the GC.


At times he did, usually after his attempts at getting away were brought back. It clear he wants to be a GC guy- and I guess he is going to get his chance. Given his control over the team, it probably makes more sense to bring in a good sprinter rather than another GC rider (like HTC is set up with Rogers).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> At times he did, usually after his attempts at getting away were brought back. It clear he wants to be a GC guy- and I guess he is going to get his chance. Given his control over the team, it probably makes more sense to bring in a good sprinter rather than another GC rider (like HTC is set up with Rogers).


General Classification after stage | Top of page

* 1. Alberto Contador, Astana, in 91h 58′ 48″
* 2. Andy Schleck, Team Saxo Bank, at 00:39
* 3. Denis Menchov, Rabobank, at 02:01
* 4. Samuel Sanchez, Euskaltel – Euskadi, at 03:40
* 5. Broeck Jurgen Van Den, Omega Pharma – Lotto, at 06:54
* 6. Robert Gesink, Rabobank, at 09:31
* 7. Ryder Hesjedal, Garmin – Transitions, at 10:15
* 8. Joaquin Rodriguez Oliver, Katusha Team, at 11:37
* 9. Roman Kreuziger, Liquigas-Doimo, at 11:54
* 10. Christopher Horner, Team RadioShack, at 12:02
* 11. Luis-leon Sanchez, Caisse D’Epargne, at 14:21
* 12. Ruben Plaza Molina, Caisse D’Epargne, at 14:29
* 13. Levi Leipheimer, Team RadioShack, at 14:40
* 14. Andréas KlÖden, Team RadioShack, at 16:36
* 15. Nicolas Roche, Ag2r La Mondiale, at 16:59
* * 16. Alexandre Vinokourov, Astana, at 17:46*
* 17. Thomas LÖvkvist, Sky Pro Cycling, at 20:46
* 18. Kevin De Weert, Quick Step, at 21:54
* 19. John Gadret, Ag2r La Mondiale, at 24:04
* 20. Carlos Sastre, Cérvelo Test Team, at 26:37

Clearly he wasn't sitting up and saving himself for his team leader. . .


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> General Classification after stage | Top of page
> 
> * 1. Alberto Contador, Astana, in 91h 58′ 48″
> * 2. Andy Schleck, Team Saxo Bank, at 00:39
> ...


Nor were Horner & Klöden either then?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Wouldn't be surprized...*



Dan Gerous said:


> I'm pretty sure Jakob Fuglsang is also moving to the Schleck Team...


I think I read somewhere that besides Frank, Fuglsang is Andy's best friend on the team.

I wonder about Fuglsang sometimes - seems to show some promise and then fades back into the woodwork - wonder if he will ever be more than a Hincape to Andy's LA?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> It clear he wants to be a GC guy- and I guess he is going to get his chance. Given his control over the team, it probably makes more sense to bring in a good sprinter rather than another GC rider (like HTC is set up with Rogers).


How old will he be next year? He looked strong this year, but as LA found out, one more year can make a big difference.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice, I'm going to have to bust out my Riis autographed Holland orange shirt and proudly wear my Team Saxo Bank spring / Fall Jacket for another season. Hear's to 2011 and TdF #4 for Conti!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

empty_set said:


> I'm thinking this had something to do with Contador signing on. I'm thinking Riis had to have the deal in hand with Contador and Specialized (Alberto and Andy playing nice?) before Saxo Bank and Sungard signed on for sure.


I agree- I think Riis was stalling for time to get Conti and then, once he was on board, Saxo committed.

I find it interesting that Jens is going w/ "Team Schleck"- any reasons given? Doesn't like Conti? Is he close to A/F Schleck?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BTW- how did Andy and Frank miss the chance to go to Radio Shack, drag Anderson along and set up themselves up within an established team? 
Think of it, man!!!

(wait for it...)

_Team RADIO SCHLECK_!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

okay, mebbe not. :blush2:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Coolhand said:
 

> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/08/news/riis-signs-contador_132572
> 
> Smart move for both parties.


One more reason to root for Schleck to un-seat Contador at next year's TdF. Riis is very good at managing 2nd place finishers and I hope he continues this streak next year.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great move by Contador and Riis. Though I not a big fan of Contador I can't wait to see him in Saxo colors next year.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> drag Anderson along


He is not swedish


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> Nor were Horner & Klöden either then?


Not at that point, _hint_ look at #11 and #12.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rubbersoul said:


> Nice, I'm going to have to bust out my Riis autographed Holland orange shirt and proudly wear my Team Saxo Bank spring / Fall Jacket for another season. Hear's to 2011 and TdF #4 for Conti!


Now you just need a Saxo Bank Tarmac SL3 to go with it (or an older SL2 with the team geometry like I have  )


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Not at that point, _hint_ look at #11 and #12.


amazing "loose cannon" azevedo was not kicked off the postal team.....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

55x11 said:


> One more reason to root for Schleck to un-seat Contador at next year's TdF. Riis is very good at managing 2nd place finishers and I hope he continues this streak next year.


 Sure will be very interesting to watch, and that's all you can hope for.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

den bakker said:


> amazing "loose cannon" azevedo was not kicked off the postal team.....


Really?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

On teammates coming over:



> Part of Contador’s “package” includes several riders of confidence, including longtime friends and training partners Dani Navarro, Jesus Hernandez and Benjamin Noval. Other riders who stepped up nicely during the Tour who could expect to follow Contador to Riis include Paolo Tiralongo and David de la Fuente.
> 
> Contador is also expected to bring his favored mechanic, soigneur and trainer with him along with Jacinto Vidarte, his personal press attaché.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/08/news/who-will-whom-after-schleck-contador-team-shifts_132685


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well if JB was right, god bless Riis - I just can't see Conti & crew going through Riis' basic training.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Edit: double post


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wtf???? Weird first 8 posts showed up.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> Now you just need a Saxo Bank Tarmac SL3 to go with it (or an older SL2 with the team geometry like I have  )


I wish, the 2011 SL3 colour schemes are amazing. I just got a Parlee Z4 so I'll drum to that beat so to speak!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rubbersoul said:


> I wish, the 2011 SL3 colour schemes are amazing. I just got a Parlee Z4 so I'll drum to that beat so to speak!


Nice! Parlee's are really sweet rigs. :thumbsup:


----------

